# Forza T5 Super Strength????



## Ash91

Ok ordered these from the forza website (am I allowed to say that?) they arrived today. I have gone off the diet today only for my nephews christening and we had a bbq and I was forced some meat, tried to stick to chicken etc but burgers & sausages were more or less thrown at me. Anyway I thought fook it I am going to take the dog for a walk and try one of these so I grabbed 2 ltr of water downed the capsule and went for a walk. other than feeling a little happier I didn't get any of the side effects at all no jitters, hunger surrperession (I had a bbq anyway so wasn't hungry) no buzz (was looking forward to that) I got nothing. Now these are supposed to be super strength and I didn't feel much at all. Also to anyone who has bought T5's from forza what did your bottle look like?

Because I didn't get any of the side effect does this mean there not working?? I hope not

Could it have anything to do with all the crap food I ate also???


----------



## Ash91

Please anyone??


----------



## Ash91

Bump


----------



## LEWIS

when did you take it, might not kick in yet


----------



## Ash91

About 2 hours ago mate


----------



## bowen86

well, this is difficult.

1. you have already eaten by the sounds alot , so you won't feel hungry anyway. forza's main attribute is appetite suppresion.

2. how big are you as the smaller you are the more sides you should feel. although everyone is diffrent.

3. if your looking for a buzz try speed.

4. have you checked your john thomas? it should have shrunk.

hope this helps?

when you say super strength how much eph? caff? and asp?

try throwing some kaizen in the mix.


----------



## Ash91

Yeah I've ate quite a bit today mate straight back on the diet now though wont be going off it again for sure, I'm pretty big actually so that could be why maybe??

It's not that I'm looking to get a buzz I just thought this was one of the signs you could tell it's working.

John Thomas as kinda shrunk actually, not a lot though.


----------



## bowen86

ahhhhh dont think you should put that link up mate.


----------



## bowen86

im back on forza this week, i had to set an alarm to remind me to eat. it was like 9pm last night and i realised how little i had eaten.

one of the sides i get is talkative i cant stop. then when i do i think etf did i just say and why?

also after the gym ive got that much energy i end uup smashing pasty! my missus is like i thought you would have worked up your energy at the gym.

not the case.


----------



## Ash91

Cheers bowen86, it's gone now.


----------



## Houston

i used them, and i dont think they mixed them very well, sometimes there would be nothing, other times i would be sweating faster than i was drinking!

i found it was best taken on the morning on an empty stomach


----------



## Ash91

Sounds good bowen86, that's what I was expecting to be honest mate. I was going to take it on a morning with fasted cardio but the bottle says take 1 after a light breakfast??

Which forza you on bowen86?


----------



## bowen86

1 half strength in the morning before breakfast.

then mid afternoon, or pre trainning.

i also take kaizen with the afternoon dose extra 8mg eph or 2x half strength.

hungry no jittery yes!

since april i have lost 2 stone 2lbs with the help of forza.


----------



## Ash91

Congrats on the weight loss mate. I hope I can achieve some fat loss with these am going to train and and diet hard (hopefully the hunger suppression will kick in tomorrow when I take them as I will be back on the diet!!) going to try 1 in the morning with fasted cardio.


----------



## bowen86

people often think that they are a magic pill thay aint, im not saying you think that though.

calorie deficit + forza + cardio = winner.

good luck mate.

pm me if you need any help.


----------



## Ash91

Nah I know there not a magic pill if there were we'd all be thin (us fatty's I mean :laugh

Gonna train hard as fook!!! actually looking forward to it for a 1st :confused1: lol

totally agree with, calorie deficit + forza + cardio = winner

exactly what I'm gonna do :bounce: :rockon:

thank's again bowen86


----------



## bowen86

reps please!?

lol


----------



## Ash91

Given mate.


----------



## Ash91

Seem's to work much better in the morning on an empty stomach :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Bomb

Forza Super Strength vs Half Strength, you can't really compare the 2.

The Forza Super Strength Ingredients: Eph, Caffeine, Methylsynephrine, Citrus Aurantium, Phenylethylamine, Yohimbe 8% Extract, Hoodia, Theobromine, Chromium 10% (white), Dicalcium Phosphate, White Willow Bark, Green Tea Extract, Unidex.

Thats a hell of a mix to fit into 600-700mg worth of space in the size 0 capsule, and the contents are white powder.

I have tried them over the last few says, I didnt get any sensory perception changes like the scalp issues, trembling fingers, etc, I did however feel hotter than usual and sweated more on most days taking it. I took 2 caps 3 times daily 8am-11:30-3pm, I can't be sure if the extra heat was all down to the sun but I don't think so as I was hot even while in the airconned rooms.


----------



## Ash91

Bomb, you been taking the half strength or super?? 2 3 times a day?? isn't that too much??


----------



## Ash91

Double post..sorry


----------



## Bomb

I was trying the super strength, I always check out the latest and greatest, given the hype of these it had to be done. 

I've run them for just over a week (today is day 9). I don't believe they contain ephedrine. I just don't get the focus, app surpression, or energy from them that I get out of eca.

I am def hotter even on cold rainy days, the sweat is pouring off me so plus point there. The thermo effect on 9 caps (3 x 3 times daily) is pretty harsh tho yesterday/today my throat has been dry/sore/gravelly so clearly my water intake wasnt upto much or its co-incidence, I think the former.

My thoughts are I would def use these along side an app surpressant and/or energy booster, as the heat is pretty good, but alone ummm. These actually combined with eph would be pretty mean!


----------



## deano

Bomb, you could try taking some Hoodia alongside the T5's for appetite suppression.

When i have taken T5's i have noticed it takes a while for the appetite suppression to build up. Not everyone will get the jitters either depending on your tolerance levels but as long as you feel the thermogenic effects then they should be doing the job.


----------



## Bomb

The ECA i normally get has no problems killing my appetite, which are 60mg Eph/250mg Caff/150mg Asp, but I like to try new things so after my break, I'll go back to my usual ECA


----------



## tedder

This subject was on another thread and the caps dont actually contain ephedrine its a substitute some 1 said, dont quote me on it tho guys.


----------



## bigdave_07

Hi, i have just started taking T5 Super Heat as of today, i take 1 in the mourning(10am) and 1 in the afternoon(12:30pm), i also take Reflex Bcca's to aid my recovery.

I am currently 16st 4lbs and go to the gym 5 days a week i am mainly training upper body but do 1 day Cardio and then a Swim, i have been told by Forza supplements that my diet is actually quiet good i was wondering how long they take to work and am i taking it correctly or should i take 2 in the mourning instead of 1, also ive never taken any diet pills before so was wondering do they actually work ?

Thanks

Dave


----------

